# Kubota l185



## WasteManagement (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm thinking of trading a guy my case 440-H backhoe for a l185. Is this a good tractor? It has a kubota loader and a boxblade on the rear. I'm not sure of the hours but it looks to be in real good shape, but needs a hood, and the tires are weather cracked. 
My gas powered backhoe hasn't ran in about 10 years and has a rear tire that flat and is in desprate need of a paint job. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Unsure what would be involved to get the case running, but if it's been sitting 10 years.......YUP! I'd trade up.


----------



## WasteManagement (Jan 3, 2011)

Thats what im thinking, the guy wants to put my backhoe and loader on a ford 3000 he has, and he dosn't use the kubota. 
I would just like to see if anyone on here has a l185 and if so how well it works. I'm looking to grade my road and spread millings with it, just worried about the power.


----------



## parapower (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a L235 for which I just repainted it. Mine runs great and has a loader. There are several places for which you can purchase a used hood. Kubota parts are a little of the expensive side that includes used ones. Look into the salvage tractor yards and you will find almost any parts you might need.


----------



## parapower (Nov 30, 2010)

Go to my page and you can see pictures of my L235. Mine runs great. You can find almost any parts you need including the hood at several tractor salvage yards


----------

